# 2001 sportsman 500 HO wont start with start button



## bullochboy (Apr 5, 2017)

my 01 sportsman 500 HO wont start by pushing up on the start/on/off button now, only when jumping the solenoid with a screwdriver. Everything else on the handlebar switch works, lights and override buttons and off position on the red switch all work just no start.


----------



## Junior Mayfield (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds like you need a new silinoid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like you're not getting juice tot he solenoid


----------



## bullochboy (Apr 5, 2017)

done replaced the solenoid


----------



## bullochboy (Apr 5, 2017)

the only one i could get locally was for a lawn mower but it seems to the same that was on there


----------



## bullochboy (Apr 5, 2017)

i can jump the post on the solenoid with a screw driver and itll crank right up, that was also the first thing i replaced


----------

